
Here’s how to emotionally manipulate your family with alcohol this holiday - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/heres-how-to-emotionally-manipulate-your-family-with-alcohol-this-holiday/
======
shkaga
I think the validity of such a study is very low. Especially the settings in
which people drink seem to me to have a huge effect on emotions associated
with types of drinks. If frat boys started chugging pinot noir instead of beer
or whiskey those numbers might look very different.

